# [Risolto]disinstallare tutti i pacchetti appartei principali

## ophys

ho fatto un casino con le dipendenze, quando cerco di installare un pacchetto emerge richiede pacchetti in conflitto con altri.

mi chiedevo se si potevano eliminare tutti i pacchetti apparte quelli necessari a gentoo (emerge,compilatori ecc.)Last edited by ophys on Wed Dec 09, 2009 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Non serve disinstallare, basta disabilitare temporaneamente un po' di USE e installare a mano i pacchetti che vanno in conflitto.

----------

## ophys

ok, grazie

----------

## ophys

Risolto, alla fine non era tutto sto casino, grazie mille

----------

